# Fe/Ti or Te/Fi. Help me identify which combo is used



## solarei (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey yall, still in the unknown type area. Took the mbti quiz and kept alternating between INTJ, INTP, INFJ and INFP. The cognitive functions quiz I found on google search labelled me as INFJ over repeated trials but it seems off for some reason. Maybe some of you all with a more in depth understanding can help me sort this out from some examples and if you need situational examples I can try to provide them. For convenience, the examples are numbered:

1) I do not smile unless the group situation becomes chaotic in a non-harmful way or (randomly) if something good happens. Like say some people pull a prank on someone and this person retaliates, that's going to make me laugh or even smile. Eg:






Made me laugh like hell but the revenge video (can't find it on youtube but SPOILER: The guy pees in the bottle and lets his friend drink it.)

2) If disagreement happens or I'm confronted, I draw out the necessary information from said person and then either point out the contradictions in their logic or just drop the conversation regardless of if I disagree or not with your view. I do not care for petty arguments and argumentative people usually face a much harsh version of me slapping them with their own logic if only to end the argument quickly and efficiently. An example of this is someone whom I spoke to today voiced their disagreement about transgendered people which went something like this:

Person: I don't agree that transgendered people should be supported

Me: Why? There are people who may have genetic alterations so that even if you're born looking one way, you may be another person in truth. I mean you do genetics right? You should know this

Person: Yeah but I'm not talking their genetics I'm talking about people who just feel they are something else and then undergo surgery only to possibly regret it later on. I mean come on, if you get a girl and realize that she was a man two weeks ago, how would you feel?

Me: Well I would be quite shocked and I can't really disagree with what you say.

What type of cognitive functions would you say this person and I used?

3) From how people speak to me, they thought I used to hate them based on the short and quick responses I give them. This usually happens when people I don't know just up and starts talking to me. I don't like speaking to people right off the bat and no it's not anxiety because I'm not afraid of speaking to them, I just don't like speaking to them until I observe them first. Maybe this is irrelevant but I don't know if it helps.

4) In conversations I'm careful about not coming off as forceful when expressing my view though people find it that my style of conversation is very different from their own. Eg:

These people can drone on and on about common day activities without going further usually for minutes when all that they said could be summarized in one simple sentence though I don't tell them or mention it if I know the person
-----------------------

Well that's it. Lemme know what you think because I can't really accept the quiz results without some insight from others first.


----------



## krabkrab (Oct 20, 2014)

I think it might help to look at some descriptions of the cognitive functions.

(Taken from personalityjunkie.com; the page also has more detailed descriptions of the functions if you scroll down)

_Extraverted Sensing (Se) seeks extensive outward stimulation—new sights, sounds, tastes, experiences, etc.

Introverted Sensing (Si) draws on past personal experience, the “tried and true,” making it unnecessary to constantly seek new or broad experiences.

Extraverted Intuition (Ne) explores new ideas, patterns, and possibilities in the outside world. Since Ne springboards off existing ideas and theories, Ne types often read extensively in order to acquire a broad or diverse understanding.

Introverted Intuition (Ni) apprehends ideas, patterns, and perspectives that emerge within. INJs may feel less compelled to read extensively, since their source of N material is inwardly derived and divined.

Extraverted Thinking (Te) seeks to make external operations more rational and efficient. Its “standardized” methods can be broadly applied to make nearly any organization or enterprise more rational.

Introverted Thinking (Ti) is concerned with inner rationality and personal effectiveness. Its methods are more individualized and therefore less broadly applicable than those of Te.

Extraverted Feeling (Fe) surveys a breadth of human feeling. Its goal is to cultivate interpersonal harmony among people.

Introverted Feeling (Fi) is concerned with inner harmony. Whereas Fe focuses on interpersonal matters, Fi is intrapersonal. Its focus is on personal values, preferences, and feelings, largely independent of others._

Based on what types you think you could be, your dominant function will either be Ni (INxJ), Ti (INTP), or Fi (INFP). Your auxiliary function will be Ne (INxP), Fe (INFJ), or Te (INTJ). So which functions do you identify with the most? Your answer will give a good insight on what type you are.


----------



## sweaters (Nov 21, 2014)

Are you emotionally expressive in conversation? Do you make a lot of different expressive faces in conversation? Do you slump down in your seat and frown when you're upset? Fi is less concerned with 'fluffing up' or 'showing off' their emotions.

Are you swayed by the way you feel about things, or by the way you think other people will feel as a result of words/actions/events? (of course these two can have a bit of an overlap, but Fe will almost always conform behavior to the feelings of other people, and Fi will usually conform behavior to how it feels about things)

Are you motivated to create strong personal connections with people? If so, do you feel those connections being created entirely inside of you, or between you and the other person? (Fe is a bit slower at creating personal connections from what I've seen, it's somewhat shallow.)

Have you ever noticed yourself regarding your opinions as fact? (I'm sure Fe/Ti does this in some cases, but I notice it a lot more in Fi/Te users.)

Do you take facts at face value, or do you generally ignore hard facts and focus on structuring the logic involved?

In your head, do you have more control of your flow of logic, or of emotions?

These questions might not lead you to a distinct answer, but they're food for thought. Also I might be a bit off myself - I understand Fe/Ti quite well, but Fi/Te is a bit of a mystery and I can only assume things.

To better illustrate Fe/Ti: I generally feel obligated to be really expressive and outwardly nice, and to create an environment where the actual 'feel' in the air is one of positivity. However, in my head I really don't care much about other people. Don't get me wrong - I care a great deal about others' well being, comfort, happiness, etc, but don't expect me to care if you start telling me about your day. I'll certainly pretend but it doesn't go beyond that. I imagine Fi/Te to be somewhat of the opposite, in that while Fi/Te users are less busy being outwardly expressive, they genuinely care on the inside because Fi is concerned with creating personal connections - it just isn't as visible.

Te/Fi users can appear cold overall, but when they turn on their Fi they are some of the sweetest freaking people in the world.

I'd recommend studying other people and gauging what Fi vs Fe looks like in real life, and to forget for a little while about reading up on the functions online. This provides a lot more clarity. Once you have a more concrete and less theoretical understanding of the differences, it will be easier to turn the lens back on yourself and see what you're using. I know this helped me a lot in finding out what functions I use. Also try identifying which of these four functions you take great issue with. Te is my PoLR and I am absolutely terrified of it and have always avoided people who use it - even before I learned about typing and functions. Realizing this provided great insight into figuring out my type. So whichever one you feel this way/similarly about is probably your 7th or 8th function.

Anyways, I hope this helps to at least guide you to your answer, and good luck! Just to give my opinion, you seem pretty Te/Fi from your post.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

This smells like NTP to me.
I can't bother to expand on it, cause the likelyhood of my message reaching you is very small.
You have already been pointed to shoddy definitions by a wellmeaning noob.
I have to assume that all hope is gone.
Just like when someone is bitten by zombies.
Either you shot them in the head or run.

Headshot!


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

I think INT. Maybe J. Yeah. INTJ and INFJ are both Ni based. 

Ni is the one I don't have. I have Ne, which is straight line logic. By straight line logic, I mean I go off on tangents. A lot. Usually, I've debated this tangent for about an hour or more. 

I've heard that Ni is thinking around the "box", and conceptualizing the "box".

I apologize for the metaphor, I suck at communication. 

If you are INTJ, you'd have Te, which is why I playa strategy games, and Fi, which is my dominant function. You have two choices, be a group oriented person, or be self centered. Now self centered because we base our senses in ourselves. Fe I don't know. Called it the super moralism. 

Now Te is a want for efficiency. It is why I hate it when other people are silly, although I am silly as well.


----------



## solarei (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow thanks for the insights people. I'll compose a full on reply a bit later when I get on my tab but it's interesting to see NTP and INTJ pop-up.


----------



## solarei (Jun 1, 2014)

sweaters said:


> Are you emotionally expressive in conversation? Do you make a lot of different expressive faces in conversation? Do you slump down in your seat and frown when you're upset? Fi is less concerned with 'fluffing up' or 'showing off' their emotions.
> 
> *To be honest, in conversations, I don't pay attention to my expressions and at times others have described me as mischievous or 'cold'*
> 
> ...


Answers in bolded parts


----------



## sweaters (Nov 21, 2014)

Have you considered the NTP's?? That's sounding pretty fitting from your answers.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

I know it may sound banal, but from my stay here, I realized that Fi types will mostly always say that people are stupid, full of shit and suck; while Fe types are more inclined to say that people aren't as carved as they'd like them to be or even too stressful. Both statements are somewhat similar in that they express the sentiment of not relating to your surroundings, but Fi expresses it in a more bashful/negative way.


----------



## solarei (Jun 1, 2014)

sweaters said:


> Have you considered the NTP's?? That's sounding pretty fitting from your answers.


Indeed I have considered INTP but dismissed it on the grounds of Si. What screams NTP in my posts though?


----------



## sweaters (Nov 21, 2014)

You seemed pretty Ti/Fe, and you sounded to be a bit on the Thinker side. I also get an N vibe from you, so that leaves us with NTP. I guess you could broaden it to the NFJ's

Let's look at it this way: What do you know for sure about your type and why? Do you know any of the letters in your type, or how your perceiving function is oriented?

I'm assuming you've at least narrowed yourself down to the IN's...have you read up on the temperaments? It can be really helpful. NF's can have a little flavor of NT in them and vice versa, but it's more about the overall attitude. I cant find any good articles on it right now but I'll look around for ya


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

Really nothing to me. I see INTJ. INTP and INTJ are about as similar as INFJ to INFP. You'll have more in common with the INFJs either way. It can confuse the unobservant. 

But yeah, the debate we are having here is Te or Ti. Do you use logic on yourself or on the environment?


----------



## solarei (Jun 1, 2014)

Alomoes said:


> Really nothing to me. I see INTJ. INTP and INTJ are about as similar as INFJ to INFP. You'll have more in common with the INFJs either way. It can confuse the unobservant.
> 
> But yeah, the debate we are having here is Te or Ti. Do you use logic on yourself or on the environment?


I'm guessing you mean how I apply logic? Then my application of it is more in a manner in which it causes no/little disruptions.
@sweaters I'll give the temperaments a read through and add Ti/Fe to the list of things to consider. Thanks!


----------

